# WW II German Delta Wing?



## kthomps (Apr 11, 2009)

Can Anyone tell me what the aircraft was that Germany was trying to develop that is like a delta wing bomber. A version of this is on microsoft flight combat 3 battle for europe...Is this aircraft forreal? Anyone know. 
Keith


----------



## Flyboy2 (Apr 11, 2009)

Can you post like a screenshot or something?
Meanwhile look around this website, you might find what your looking for and alot more
Luft '46 - WWII German aircraft projects


----------



## kthomps (Apr 11, 2009)

This is the best I could find. As a child growing up we had a carpenter doing renos at our house and he mentioned working on a "plywood bomber" they were hoping to use to bomb N.A. 
This is the best I could find;
http://www.secondworldwarhistory.com/imgs/go229f.jpg


----------



## kthomps (Apr 11, 2009)

Does nayone know what this aircraft was?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2009)

It looks look one of a series of projects developed by Horten brothers, and yes, they existed.


----------



## marshall (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe this will help.

Horten Ho 229 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2009)

We recently covered the Horton wings (and a few others) in this thread: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/german-flying-wings-15300.html


----------



## kthomps (Apr 11, 2009)

Its interesting that this technology seemed more advanced than the allies and to think if Germany HAD gotten heavy water plants and been able to develop the atom bomb..I guess the world would be a different place  
Was this aircraft radar silent?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2009)

Radar technology was still in a learning curve back then, so there wasn't really a "signature" issue regarding design.

The Go229/Ho229, much like the He162, was using wood/composite material, so there's a chance it would have issued an odd signature on radar, but that is just speculation.

And the Germans did have heavy water facilities, but thier nuclear program wasn't a priority like the Allied and the Japanese programs were.


----------



## imalko (Apr 11, 2009)

Japanese had a nuclear program? Never heard about that before.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 11, 2009)

kthomps said:


> Can Anyone tell me what the aircraft was that Germany was trying to develop that is like a delta wing bomber. A version of this is on microsoft flight combat 3 battle for europe...Is this aircraft forreal? Anyone know.
> Keith



There were a couple of so-called "delta-winged" bombers in development at the end of the War by the Germans. It was a Horton design, basically an upscaled Go-229. When the German High Command requested design proposals for a strategic bomber able to carry a bombload to the US _and return_, the only design that really met the design criteria was the Horten design. Unfortunately, Goering then told the Horton brothers (who had designed it) to get together with the other airplane manufacturers (Junkers, Heinkel, Arado, etc.) and come up with a final draft. The other manufacturers insisted on adding a lot of stuff that the Hortens thought unnecessary, like a vertical stabilizer and extra engines, so the design went nowhere. Here's what it would've looked like:







Here's another thread we had going concerning the so-called "Amerika Bomber":

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/horton-2165.html


----------



## kthomps (Apr 11, 2009)

That is interesting I did not know either that Japan had a heavy water progam. It would make sense though that if Germany and Japan were allied they might share technology. Maybe should post this elsewhere but we have a local hobby shop owner who is working on the conspiracy of the crash of the Hannibal
IMPERIAL AIRWAYS HP42 'Hannibal' flight CW197 - Lead in
The speculation is the flight contained documents that were to begin a British-Japan Alliance that may have changed the joint efforts in the war. The apparent reason for this was Britain saw the coming menace to be Russia and not Japan and might....I say might if we believe the conspriacists.....have been willing to sell out U.S. for the sake of NOT taking on Germany and Japan and later battlling Russia??
Confusing to say the lease but the legend of the crash of this aircraft is interesting to say the least


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know if it's the right place to ask but does anybody have precise shematics on the horten Ho VI ? (Ho IV with longer wingspan)


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> And the Germans did have heavy water facilities, but thier nuclear program wasn't a priority like the Allied and the Japanese programs were.



Actually the Germans had already begun work on their own atom bomb by 1939/40, and it was to be used as a secret weapon in the event of possible enemy invasion. The heavy water was being prepared in Norway, which was the best thing possible for us - while transporting the water by boat across the fjords (on it's way to Germany), Norwegian resistance fighters were able to enter the hold where it was stored, under the pretence of escaping the Gestapo. They planted explosives in the hull, and were able to leave the boat (with the crew if I remember right) before detonation occurred.
There being no time to start the process again (about 3 or 4 years being necessary), they abandoned the idea.

The atom bomb theory was not new, and the English were developing their own in 1940. When the US entered the war in 1941, it was decided to continue the project in safety in the States, and so the engineers were sent over to work with the Americans. We all know the results...


----------



## kool kitty89 (May 1, 2009)

I think you're referring to the flying wing designs mentioned above, however there was work on delta wings too, particularly this one: DM1
Though it wasn't a bomber.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2009)

Lippisch was a genious. He designed a number of bombers as well though I cannot find the pics/drawing in any of my books.

There was a special on tv not too long ago where some Norwegians found the barge the heavy water was on and brought up some of barrels.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Lippisch was a genious. He designed a number of bombers as well though I cannot find the pics/drawing in any of my books...


Here's a good resource with images/data on a good deal of the late war German projects: Luft '46 - WWII German aircraft projects


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2009)

Excellent, THANKS!


----------

